# Teddy Bear Granny Square



## Mare (Jan 19, 2011)

This is really cute.

http://dada4you.blogspot.ie/2014/02/teddy-bear-granny-square-tutorial.html?m=1


----------



## Grand8ma (Feb 16, 2014)

Thank you. Love it!!! Can think of so many applications for it. A very good tutorial for a newbie, too.


----------



## Marieta (Sep 3, 2013)

That is so gorgeous!


----------



## monic1953 (Apr 4, 2011)

Mare said:


> This is really cute.
> 
> http://dada4you.blogspot.ie/2014/02/teddy-bear-granny-square-tutorial.html?m=1


I was trying to print the pattern but was not able. Do you know How I could do it Please I would like to make one.

Monique 
[email protected]


----------



## Stablebummom (Dec 5, 2011)

monic1953 said:


> I was trying to print the pattern but was not able. Do you know How I could do it Please I would like to make one.
> 
> Monique
> [email protected]


Hi Monique-If you can't print the pattern off the site try this; I do it all the time.
1. Open you word processor program to a New document.
2. Minimize that open document. 
3. Go back to the web page and highlight the entire pattern.
4. Right Click on the highlighted area, select Copy and click that.
5. Then go back to your opened new Document. Right click on the page and then click Paste.
6. You can edit, change font and font size to make it more readable.
Best to you. SBM


----------



## Windbeam (Jul 31, 2011)

How cute! They have even added beads for eyes. Thanks


----------



## jeannietta (Mar 14, 2011)

Thanks. I bookmarked it. Very well done.


----------



## Katieknits (Jul 22, 2011)

Very cute.


----------



## monic1953 (Apr 4, 2011)

Stablebummom said:


> Hi Monique-If you can't print the pattern off the site try this; I do it all the time.
> 1. Open you word processor program to a New document.
> 2. Minimize that open document.
> 3. Go back to the web page and highlight the entire pattern.
> ...


Thank you I did that. Not sure why I did not think of that myself. LOL

Have a nice day


----------



## OMgirl (Mar 7, 2011)

How cute! Thanks for sharing the link!
My granddaughter loves little things like this to hold while she naps...
stitched one up this morning... excellent tutorial... up close and clear photos and instructions... very helpful. 
I chose not to use beads for the eyes since it will be handled by and chewed upon by a little one!


----------



## Bettyboop0832 (Aug 22, 2013)

Do you have the teddy bear blanket pattern for the blanket you mentioned you did


----------



## Cyber Granny (Sep 30, 2013)

Beautiful. Have downloaded it. Thank you very much. It is explained so well a person like me can even do it.


----------



## Katieknits (Jul 22, 2011)

OMgirl said:


> How cute! Thanks for sharing the link!
> My granddaughter loves little things like this to hold while she naps...
> stitched one up this morning... excellent tutorial... up close and clear photos and instructions... very helpful.
> I chose not to use beads for the eyes since it will be handled by and chewed upon by a little one!


Love it!


----------



## Cyber Granny (Sep 30, 2013)

cant wait for my hands to recover, dying to try this pattern out, i think it will be one to add to my all time favourites


----------

